# team "Lite Catch" goes 3 for 3 wed.



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Capt WayneO, Grouper22 and myself found and caught 3 cobia yesterday. WayneO caught 2 and Mike caught 1. we tagged one, tried to tag one (the tag broke so we released him before he stayed out of the water too long) and we kept the one Mike caught to take back to West Virginia. great day on the water. we only broke 2 things on that trip! we had the control cable clevis break. (we think it got damaged when WAYNE broke the control cable!) and the live well pump quit. (corroded wire, fixed now).

hope we can find some big fish today!!


----------



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

To keep the record straight--CAPT SCOTT broke the control cable clevis--I wasn't even in the tower!!! I was fighting a fish in the cockpit!! I also had NOTHING to do with the live well pump going out!! But today holds a complete new set of opportunities!! 

Had a great time with Mike (Grouper22)on board.....maybe he can post the picture of him holding his cobia in one hand and 6 month old daughter in the other!! One happy family.

Scott, thanks for FINALLY letting me catch my first cobia of the year!

WayneO


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

3 for 3, man ya'll are on fire this yr. Go find a bigun' today!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

i know you didn't break the clevis! but heck, you were on the boat!!oke i hope we can find a big one today. it should be a good day for cobia.

i did not get any photo's but i did shoot some video. i thought that 35 inch fish was going to get the best of ya Wayne! they sure can be a hand full to get off the deck and back in the water safely.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn Scott that is awesome. Way to go.:bowdown


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Way to go!:clap


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn it Wayne stop breaking stuff! Scott's gonna have me down there workin on the boat instead of my natural position of standing there drinkin beer:doh Good job of going 3 for 3 yesterday guys. Saw the video last night and that itty bitty cobe did look like it gave ya hard way to go Wayne and congrats to you and Mike on your firsts of the season :clap


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn, that boat is on a roll this year. Ya'll got 'em pinned up somewhere? oke


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job Scott :toast


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

You probably already know this, but some folks may not: when tagging a cobia (out of water), have one man clampits pec fins to its side... it's SUPPOSED to sedate them long enough to tag 'em.

Congratulations on 3 for 3.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job Scott and Wayne!


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice job ya'll!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job guys, its looking to be a great year for the Litecatch.


----------

